# Gregory of Nyssa on antichrist



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 30, 2014)

In criticising his Arian opponent, Gregory of Nyssa argued that this heretic was a forerunner of the antichrist:

Do ye not perceive that he stirs himself up against the Name at which all must bow, so that in time the Name of the Lord shall be heard no more, and instead of Christ Eunomius shall be brought into the Churches? Do ye not yet consider that this preaching of godlessness has been set on foot by the devil as a rehearsal, preparation, and prelude of the coming of Antichrist? For he who is ambitious of showing that his own words are more authoritative than those of Christ, and of transforming the faith from the Divine Names and the sacramental customs and tokens to his own deceit,—what else, I say, could he properly be called, but only Antichrist?

Gregory of Nyssa, _Against Eunomius_, XI.V in _NPNF2_, 5: 239.


----------

